# My Sentra with New Rims 17"



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another pic*


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

looks good! keep it up!

CMo


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I see nothing...in either of the threads. It doesn't even try to load anything...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=112306


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow holy overexposure or really really powerful flash, your doorhandles, hell your whole doors are missing!! Looks like you shaved the side of your car


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Those are the type of rims I would like to get in 16's. Those aren't konigs, are they? And is the center part polished or painted? I prefer the painted silver with polished lip. Let me know what they are, how much, and where you got them.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

They're Konig http://www.konigwheels.com/catalog_...tegoryID=1&ss_id=162&ss_categoryName=Caffeine
I picked the rims up from a friend in RI.
The center part is painted with polished lip.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wishing they weren't...kinda...because Konigs are so expensive, and sometimes heavy.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive said it B4--Ill say it again WHITE runs this FORUM!!!....lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*YUP!*

u've got that [email protected] RITE!


----------

